# picture under your name ???



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

how do i get one of my pictures to show up under my name ?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Click on where you see User CP

Then on the left hand side click on Edit Avatar

And follow the instructions.


----------

